# Is it really safe to take Imodium every day?



## Julie513 (May 10, 2004)

I have heard that it really isn't good to take Imodium every day. But, it is the only way I can control my constant D. I take 1 every morning and then more when my D flares up (which usually is every day). I worry about taking 4-5 of them every day. Does anyone know if there are long term issues with taking so much Imodium?


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

I've never heard of any negative effects of long-term use of Imodium. The only warnings I've ever heard are that it can cause constipation (duh), it can cause toxic megacolon in people with certain types of colitis, and that it shouldn't be taken by people with 'acute dysentary'.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

The only answer I have gotten (from doctors) is that you're not supposed to take it for more than 2 or 3 days in a row. But it helps me too- why isn't there another solution then that IS ok to take every day?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

HaHaHaHaHaHa What is safe, anyway? I've taken 12 at one time, several times a day for several days in a row. One cup of coffee with a piece of chocolate cake and whammo, the big D. No constipation problem here, so what's the problem? Safe for me is not crapping my pants in public. I will do what it takes to stay safe. Any good gastro doc will tell you that you can safely (meaning no long term ill effects) take immodium in reasonable amounts for years. You must decide for yourself what a reasonable amount is for you (if you get constipated, lower the amount to where you don't get constipated anymore). Be sensible. Who told you it wasn't safe to take it long term?


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

My GI tells me I can take Immodium every day and up to 4-5 doses a day.As someone else said the only side effect I can tell is constipation... which is something I'd rather have than my usual IBS-D symptoms.Sometimes though towards the end of a stressful week where I've had to take multiple doses of Immodium every day I do start to feel a little constipated so I usually try to hold off on the Immodium on Friday and on the weekend, to try to "clean things out" so to speak.


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

My GI said there is no long term effects from taking imodium. But on the box, it says to take 2 after a D, then 1 after each loose bowel movement. And more times than none, I only need to take the 2 and I'm stopped up for up to a week.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i haven't heard of any negative either - but i posted a while ago with this same question. it just doesn't seem right to have to take it so often, that's my take on it - so i will avoid it when i know i'm going to be at home for extended times and i feel that i let my body clear itself out. to me it works - and then when i have to go somewhere i'll take it. btw - i have NEVER been constipated and my absolute favorite food is cheese!!! i can eat it non stop and it doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well I took 4-5 Immodium every single day for 6 years. I'm alive and seem to be okay. LOL But all kidding aside, my doctor said there was no problem with that. And said if it helps by all means take it daily. Wouldn't have mattered what he said though, I couldn't leave my house without Immodium!If you have a Costco by you, they sell the generic form in large amounts very cheap. Something like 200 pills for $10. Walmart also has a similar generic Immodium, the same amount, only for about $14. I found that to also be a life saver having taken 4-5 a day.Now I'm on Questran so I'm not really taking it anymore. I noticed that there are some days on Questran that I need a little something "more". I'll take one or two Immodium and it does the trick perfectly. Hey we gotta do whatever works I say!


----------



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

The last time I had taken Immodium was while I was pregnant with my son. Because during pregnancy it wasn't safe to take my Lomotil. (strange being they are similar) Immodium didn't really seem to help me some days. But then again, there are days I can max out on my Lomotil dosage, with still no relief. I don't "think" there are many long term effects with taking Immodium daily. Lord knows I've done my share of it over the years. But, if your really concerned, the best advice is to talk it over with your doc to set your fears at ease.


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I've said from he beginning (when my doctor told be I could take it everyday), that even if it did take a few years off my life, at least I could live. My mom said that was a terrible thing to say, but it's the truth. I've only heard it is safe, so I'm going with that. I've got three kids. Ones graduating, ones in baseball, another I'm teaching to drive. I don't have a choice if I want to be involved in there lives.


----------



## jodman1999 (Oct 16, 2003)

I take immodium when I am going out of the house for more than a trip to the store. My best friend got married last year and I about killed myself with stress. I was the best man and I had to stand on the altar the entire time! I am sure you IBS-D'ers could only imagine what I felt like. I didn't eat or drink anything for 24 hours and I stacked up on immodium. Needless to say by the time I got to the reception I drank and drank as the church was about 80 degrees. Like someone posted, if it knocks a few years off your life, at least you got to enjoy the years you have. I am about to go through the police academy and god only knows how I will do it. I go from doing really well with no episodes to every once in awhile having bad D. Its just enough to keep me scared, so immodium here I come!


----------



## Julianna (Sep 8, 2003)

I take Immodium atleast 5 days a week and I haven't experienced any ill effects. My understanding is that Immodium is safe to take everyday.


----------



## Cousin Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going through a stressful time, doing something I enjoy, 7 performances in a musical show. It's my 5th year, but still the stress is there, of course it's normal to be nervous, but sometimes I wonder why I put myself through it. If I didn't I'd would feel that my life was out of my control. The shows are Friday & Saturday nights over 3 weeks with a Sunday Matinee. I don't eat after lunch and have been taking imodum up to 3 some days, this week I managed the matinee without taking any. Since I've been taking Caltrate, things have improved, One a day but on Saturday I took an extra one, might have helped a bit. 2 shows to go, and things are going well everyone is enjoying it, the cast are having a ball. Thank God for getting me through, and hopefully I'll be doing it all again next year. Don't give up you guys there's always hope. This site has help me so much. I've probably said all this already on another topic here, but today I feel great, and thats a bonus for all of us.Lowenna


----------



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

You all realllllllly helped me answer my fears about Immodium....I don't want to become dependant on it, but at least it seems that most of you don't see anything toooo wrong with taking a pill or 2 once in awhile....thanks!


----------



## Julie513 (May 10, 2004)

Thank you guys very much for putting my fears to rest. I went to the beach this past weekend and I was taking 3-4 of them a day just to keep my D under control. I still couldn't eat and drink like my friends, but at least I wasn't in the bathroom the entire time and actually got to enjoy the beach.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

I've taken Imodium for more than 25 years, nearly every day. No side effect, except than now I am allergic to Imodium (urticaria). So, be cautious. I would advise you to try to stop it during 2/3 weeks from time to timeCelestin


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As long as it is known that you have IBS there are some fairly long term studies that show it is OK to take daily for months on end.Most of the "only take for a few days" warnings are because acute disorders should resolve within a few days and taking it for months on end to avoid seeing the doctor may not be the best route.If the acute problem doesn't resolve you need to get a diagnosis, but once you know which chronic disorder you have, as long as it is OK for that (like it is for IBS) you can use it for extended periods of time.K.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Celestin - I would say that is a pretty big side-effect?!!


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Scotty.., my post was short and English is not my mother language.. Of course allergy to Imodium is a pretty big side-effect, and, now , for me, Imodium is finished! I just wanted to say that this side effect was possible and that a possible way to avoid it was -maybe- to stop Imodium from time to time. I hope it is more clear now.celestin


----------

